# How The Types Flirt



## aphinion (Apr 30, 2013)

ENTJGirlLA said:


> ENTJ: You fascinate me. Can I ask you a bunch of questions?


God dammit, my tactics have been revealed!


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

Nice thread.

ESTP: I'm sexy, you're sexy, let's go be sexy together. 
ISFP: *whispers inaudibly* I love you :ninja:
ISTJ: *walks up awkwardly* errrm.. hi.. from the facts I've gathered online I've determined we'd have an above average chance at compatibility, I hope you take that into consideration so you can make the most well informed decision about your relationships
ISFJ: I'll be there for you whenever you need me, please don't hurt me...
ESFP: you're a Taurus? that's sexy! :wink:


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

I do secretly like attention!! XD *yells into a microphone*


----------



## Cescafran (May 22, 2013)

Haha now I KNOW I'm an ENTP XD i don't relate to the ENFP flirts at all :3


----------



## ENTP_Guy (Nov 5, 2013)

Wish I could flirt like this:


arkigos said:


> ESTP: You've got class, baby - like no one I've ever seen. I got swagger, and a destiny, like no one you've ever seen. What do you say?
> ENTJ: You are interesting, good looking, and I want kids - so, let's just cut to the chase. Can you get a <dress/suit> by Tuesday?


Actually (not quite so much flirt but) do this:



arkigos said:


> ENTP: Wait, you understood everything I just said? You are amazing! Date(marry/fuck/argue/hangout) with me! **continues talking about the idea**


But the goofiness is too much for people ... but I will find someone who loves it ... hopefully...
But as I am abou... *shiny (probably science related) thing*


----------



## Bel Esprit (Aug 2, 2011)

Cescafran said:


> Haha now I KNOW I'm an ENTP XD i don't relate to the ENFP flirts at all :3


I wouldn't decide whether or not you're an ENTP or ENFP because of a stereotype given to ENFPs. Just sayin...





arkigos said:


> I do love stereotypes, so, here goes.
> INFP: We've been friends and colleagues for 12 years, shared every fear and hope, and during which time I have fatalistically longed for you to realize we are soulmates and should die in each other's arms - filling twenty notebooks with forlorn poems, and a novel that tells what I imagine about us as a sort of parable. I agree we shouldn't do anything about it, but I had to get it off my chest. Call me back when you get this message.


I laughed so hard at this one because it's frighteningly correct. Exaggerated, obviously, but I can't deny the truth in this. The "call me back when you get this message" just topped it off perfectly. I've pretty much done this exact thing. More than once...

I say all the INFP, ESFP, INTJ, ISTJ, and INFJ ones are perfect in my experience.



INTJ: Are you busy this weekend? Because if not, we should go out. I only ask since you brought up weekend plans. I just feel awkward now. Merp. The weather is lovely, though.


----------



## yentipeee (Jun 19, 2013)

ENTJGirlLA said:


> ESTP: Here are my genitals, wanna touch? No? Anybody else?
> ISTP: I would like to allow you to be around me for a while. BUT NOT FOR TOO LONG, BITCH.
> ESFP: Let's talk about myself while doing shots. Please let me follow you around. Oh, shiny!!!
> ISFP: Don't pay attention to me (please pay attention to me *single tear)
> ...


That's funny, very true about me. I didn't even know this subforum existed.


----------



## Cescafran (May 22, 2013)

Existentialismz said:


> I wouldn't decide whether or not you're an ENTP or ENFP because of a stereotype given to ENFPs. Just sayin...


Of course not, but stereotypes are there for a reason, and if one stereo the applies to me and the other doesn't, it does give me some idea as to which type I act the most like in at least one situation which is one step closer to truly identifying my 'real' type
so yeah


----------



## Ecoas (Jul 28, 2013)

> INTJ: Would you like to hear my theory about the relationship between density and gravitational pull? No? Well, how it works is...


That's more like how I interact with everybody always.


----------



## Ecoas (Jul 28, 2013)

> INTJ: N/A - build a web and the flies come to you.




Now THAT'S more like it!


----------



## ENTJGirlLA (Oct 29, 2013)

Existentialismz said:


> INTJ: Are you busy this weekend? Because if not, we should go out. I only ask since you brought up weekend plans. I just feel awkward now. Merp. The weather is lovely, though.


Thanks - and OMG on the INTJ it is so hilariously true - whenever he sends me a message to ask what I'm doing it's hilariously transparent how much he's thought through my hypothetical answers!


----------



## Bel Esprit (Aug 2, 2011)

Cescafran said:


> Of course not, but stereotypes are there for a reason, and if one stereo the applies to me and the other doesn't, it does give me some idea as to which type I act the most like in at least one situation which is one step closer to truly identifying my 'real' type
> so yeah


I wholly agree, but you said "know" and I find it hard to believe you would know from one stated stereotype. If you're still unsure about your F/T preference, there are better ways to figure it out. Hell, it took me months to decide whether I used T or F, J or P because I was focused on what I value instead of how I act and decide things. As long as you keep searching, it will come to you.


----------



## Megakill (Nov 3, 2013)

what! out pick-up-lined by an esfj!?? never!


----------



## g_w (Apr 16, 2013)

ENTJGirlLA said:


> ESTP: Here are my genitals, wanna touch? No? Anybody else?
> ISTP: I would like to allow you to be around me for a while. BUT NOT FOR TOO LONG, BITCH.
> ESFP: Let's talk about myself while doing shots. Please let me follow you around. Oh, shiny!!!
> ISFP: Don't pay attention to me (please pay attention to me *single tear)
> ...


I know from experience that the INTJ, INFP, INFJ, and ISFJ are *exact*.:kitteh:


----------



## g_w (Apr 16, 2013)

BoPeep said:


> This is perfect!! The ENFP one is so me, plus I am a little of the ENFJ and INFJ ones too. The INTJ one is adorable


Hi, @BoPeep -- 

This sounds off topic, but bear with me.

There's a comedy duo named _Puke and Snot_ who play all the Renaissance Festivals.
Their routine is swashbuckling, bawdy humor, occasionally victimizing the audience with sarcasm.

Usually, at some point in the show, Puke will stop, transfixed, and stare at one of the cute girls in the audience.

"Hey, Snot, come over here, I have something to show you."
"No, we have to--"
"Snot, *trust* me on this one..."

(Snot walks over besides Puke, and catches sight of the girl.)

"Puke, are you thinking what I'm thinking?"
"Yes, but where are we going to find handcuffs and a Little Bo Peep outfit?" 

(girl blushes, raucous laughter from audience...)

Sorry, but I saw your name and this came to mind.
Besides, this *is* a flirting thread. :laughing:


----------



## B. Toast (Nov 17, 2013)




----------



## BoPeep (Jul 5, 2013)

g_w said:


> Hi, @_BoPeep_ --
> 
> This sounds off topic, but bear with me.
> 
> ...


Oh, I love this! I have never heard of Puke and Snot. It made me laugh 

And you are right, it is very appropriate


----------



## Cescafran (May 22, 2013)

Existentialismz said:


> I wholly agree, but you said "know" and I find it hard to believe you would know from one stated stereotype. If you're still unsure about your F/T preference, there are better ways to figure it out. Hell, it took me months to decide whether I used T or F, J or P because I was focused on what I value instead of how I act and decide things. As long as you keep searching, it will come to you.


Fair enough, my bad, wrong choice of words.


----------



## petite libellule (Jul 4, 2012)

Oh I flirt like a 12 yr old. pretty much.


----------



## FakeLefty (Aug 19, 2013)

ISTP:
1. "You don't get on my nerves. Want to go play (insert name of sport here)?"
or 
2. "I don't like saying gushy things. So I bought food for you."


----------



## ninjakitty16 (Nov 14, 2013)

Ha ha ha, I'm a mix between the INTP and INFP then. I guess I'm pretty shy when it comes to even a perceived upcoming situation that could involve flirting, so I try to brush it off and hope it evolves into a more meaningful moment; like whether we have the same film/tv tastes. Which is valid. Totally. Also what they think of the universe as a whole, and whether or not they will accept that I day dream about the existence of inanimate objects. I seem to bring that up a lot.


----------



## Jason104 (Sep 18, 2010)

I was under the assumption that only extroverts know how to flirt.


----------



## Cescafran (May 22, 2013)

Ecoas said:


> That's more like how I interact with everybody always.


Really? I kind of got the impression (I may be completely wrong, as this is taken off the basis of one INTJ I know) that INTJ's would only offer to explain something if they were interested in the person. For instance the INTJ in my class only helps his friends IF he can be bothered. Any one else and the conversation will go along the lines of
XXXX-Hey, could you help me with this?
INTJ-*lazy stretch* hmmm, could I?
XXXX-what I mean is, do you understand this?
INTJ- *mock politeness* Yes, do you?
XXXX-well...no, so I-
INTJ-hmmm that's interesting *puts in earphones*
Or maybe it's just him?


----------



## Scelerat (Oct 21, 2012)

Cescafran said:


> Really? I kind of got the impression (I may be completely wrong, as this is taken off the basis of one INTJ I know) that INTJ's would only offer to explain something if they were interested in the person. For instance the INTJ in my class only helps his friends IF he can be bothered. Any one else and the conversation will go along the lines of
> XXXX-Hey, could you help me with this?
> INTJ-*lazy stretch* hmmm, could I?
> XXXX-what I mean is, do you understand this?
> ...


For me that's one of those "You wouldn't understand it even if I explained it using legos" moments.


----------



## Empress Appleia Cattius XII (Dec 22, 2010)

ENTJGirlLA said:


> INFP: I won't hook up with you, I'm pure, how dare you. (please pursue me so we can take a bath together then do BDSM)


:wink:


----------



## FX (Sep 30, 2013)

I have never personally flirted (except when I was young and incredibly stupid), but the descriptions for INTP certainly _sound_ like something I'd do.


----------



## Moonrise (Mar 22, 2013)

@Cescafran Perhaps he's just enjoying being very obtuse about your use of language. If he does it again, try asking for help in a more directing manner i.e. He responds to questions with their appropriate answers, nothing more. Tell him: "explain this to me, then" and see what happens.


----------



## Cescafran (May 22, 2013)

Moonrise said:


> @_Cescafran_ Perhaps he's just enjoying being very obtuse about your use of language. If he does it again, try asking for help in a more directing manner i.e. He responds to questions with their appropriate answers, nothing more. Tell him: "explain this to me, then" and see what happens.


Oh, it's not me, he explains to me, I count as a friend…just other aquaintances and such, but thanks anyway


----------



## wientmg (Sep 5, 2013)

Either enfp or me, approach to relationships: You're smart and attractive! Tell me about the things that haunt you, and then come shopping with me. <time passes> We've been bantering and touching each other "accidentally" for like three days, and you like me and you're good enough for me and I like you and we have chemistry... Let's have sex and get married, already.

But it sounds like that's not very ENFP.

I forgot the internet edition: If I like your post, I check if you're gay, male, and available, then I stalk you for a while, feeling like a creep all the while, and either a) find something to relate to you with and maaaaybe contact you or b) tell myself to drop it because I'm creepy. 


The whole time, I have an incredible urge to cut to the chase and say something like "I like you. Can I talk to you to find out if I actually like you?" Because direct is fast and the best and I can move on. But I almost never do that.

Those are pretty much my approaches to friendship, too, except without the desire for sex. 

Oh! Or I eavesdrop and make a witty comment if I decide you're interesting enough, and then hope that that will let us be friends/more.


----------



## Ecoas (Jul 28, 2013)

Cescafran said:


> Really? I kind of got the impression (I may be completely wrong, as this is taken off the basis of one INTJ I know) that INTJ's would only offer to explain something if they were interested in the person. For instance the INTJ in my class only helps his friends IF he can be bothered. Any one else and the conversation will go along the lines of
> XXXX-Hey, could you help me with this?
> INTJ-*lazy stretch* hmmm, could I?
> XXXX-what I mean is, do you understand this?
> ...


Well that's explaining someone else's theory, it's different. Still, it probably varies by the individual and I do sorta like to explain others theories (until I get impatient).


----------



## MisterDantes (Nov 24, 2013)

> ESTP: Here are my genitals, wanna touch? No? Anybody else?
> ISTP: I would like to allow you to be around me for a while. BUT NOT FOR TOO LONG, BITCH.
> ESFP: Let's talk about myself while doing shots. Please let me follow you around. Oh, shiny!!!
> ISFP: Don't pay attention to me (please pay attention to me *single tear)
> ...


Hilarious XD many of these reminds me of my friends.
I would rather say that an INTJ would be more like

"He/she fullfills the criteria...now how the fuck do i rationalize love?"


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

@arkigos



> ESTJ: You've just finished college and I have a good job. I like you. It makes sense for us to date.


I will admit I have thought like this before...


----------



## girlinthemoon (Nov 12, 2013)

Mind Bender said:


> I was under the assumption that only extroverts know how to flirt.


I'd say that only extroverts know how to _come on to_ someone, but that we are actually quite good at flirting.


----------



## girlinthemoon (Nov 12, 2013)

True ISTP flirting story:

Took me rock climbing, upon hearing the strange noise a foot makes when shoving it into a rock climbing shoe he cocks his head at me and says "Hear that suction, baby?:wink:"

:laughing:


----------



## Van Meter (Sep 28, 2012)

Gentle smiles, strange lazor gaze, and conversation.


----------



## MissLady333 (Jul 13, 2013)

*ENFP flirting at it's finest:*

The majestic ENFP walks into a store, eyes wide, taking everything in. 
The colors, the sounds, the *OMGTHERESASHINEY!!!!* lights. 

Suddenly, a potential soulmate emerges from the shadows! 
Those eyes! That hair! And that..._feeling...._ 
Something deep within the ENFP's heart, lying right there at the bottom of its sternum, tugs and draws the ENFP precariously towards this person. The ENFP can't help it--it must observe. 

The way they walk, talk, and interact with their environment tells the ENFP everything it needs to know about this person. The unknown lover smiled at a baby and the ENFP mentally takes note that they like children. Look! An old lady has fallen and she can't get up! But this person saves the day by helping her. _Likes elderly people, too_. The mystery person then uses words that no one has known for generations and swears they likes classic novels.
*
Oh. my. muffins. *

_Perfection.....

_Now that the potential soulmate (the PS for short) has been approved by the ENFP it is time to make a move. 
But wait! The ENFP can't move! And they can't speak!

_What is this trickery? What spell has been placed upon me, the loudmouthed ENFP? Surely sorcery must be afoot for such a thing to happen!
_
And then there that mystery person is again, walking toward the ENFP. And then the ENFP realizes that it's not Harry Potter casting spells at the mouth but Cupid shooting arrows into the heart. Tunnel vision soon kicks in and all the ENFP can see is this strange and wonderful person. 

Wait.

The reason the ENFP can only see this person is because they're standing right there! Frazzled and bewildered, the ENFP shakes loose it's mental bindings and breaks out into a cold sweat. _

What do I say? What do I do? *BLAHSDAHJDFaskdjlfdkhjofejkljjaljhaahahhhhh!!!!!*_
The mind goes blank and the blood runs cold as the ENFP's body begins to shut down.

"Hello," the stranger says.

Instinct kicks in. "Hello!" Responds the ENFP, automatically perking up it's voice in lilting way. "How are you?" 

_Why did you ask that, you idiot? That's so generic. Be original and act cool!_ the ENFP thinks.

"Good and you?" the person responds. "I like your pants. They're a cool color."

_Just say thank you. Just say thank you. Just say...
_
"Thanks! I got them at a thrift shop. I think they're pretty cool, too. I wish they came in orange but they only had blue."

"That's okay--blue's my favorite color."* *hint* *hint**
*
*catches the hint, panics, and then flings the hint through the nearest window**
"Really? Me, too! It reminds me of the ocean, or the sky or..." Don't say it, don't say it, DON'T... "smurfs."

"Smurfs?"

"Yes, smurfs! I think they're what Eiffel 65 was singing about back in the 90's. 'I'm blue, dabadeedabadieeee daba dee dababa die.' See? Makes sense right? Because they're blue. Like my pants. I bet they were trying to communicate with them."
_
Really? LIKE MY PANTS? What kind of response is that?_

The stranger laughs. "Well, that's some deep stuff there. I bet the daba parts are ancient smurf for, 'let us take over the human race."
_
Wha?_

"OMG I NEVER THOUGHT OF THAT!!! YOU'RE A GENIUS!"

_Annddd we're screwed. You're never going to get married let alone a da..._

"Well I don't know about that. Though I do think I'd be pretty stupid if I didn't ask you on a date."
*
OMG.
WHAT?!*

"Oh..." the ENFP suddenly becomes bashful. "Okay, I'd like that. Here's my number."

"Thanks! I'll call you, okay?"And with that the ENFP's sort-of future husband/wife walks away.

"......"

.......

"......"

_How the heck did that happen?

_"I have no idea...._"
_


----------



## assembly (Feb 27, 2013)

ENTJGirlLA said:


> ESTP: Here are my genitals, wanna touch? No? Anybody else?
> INTJ: Would you like to hear my theory about the relationship between density and gravitational pull? No? Well, how it works is...


I started laughing out loud because this sounds just like my SO bahaha 


ENTJGirlLA said:


> INFJ: I can see you have a beautiful energy. Let's go for a long walk and I'll tell you about it.


On our first date I did ask if we could get up and walk a bit... and on previous dates proceeded to try and "read" him and ask if I was correct (Spoiler: Not necessary for an INTJ...) 

Hilarious!!

Also, I don't have anything... I'm not much of a flirt, other than smiling, and if you know me smiling at a person I don't really know is already a feat....


----------



## Quernus (Dec 8, 2011)

ENTJGirlLA said:


> _ESTP: Here are my genitals, wanna touch? No? Anybody else?_
> _ISTP: I would like to allow you to be around me for a while. BUT NOT FOR TOO LONG, BITCH._
> _ESFP: Let's talk about myself while doing shots. Please let me follow you around. Oh, shiny!!!_
> _ISFP: Don't pay attention to me (please pay attention to me *single tear)_
> ...



This post. It is the best post.


----------



## girlinthemoon (Nov 12, 2013)

ENTJGirlLA said:


> INFJ: I can see you have a beautiful energy. Let's go for a long walk and I'll tell you about it.





arkigos said:


> INFJ: *intense stare* Your aura is blue. Touch my hand.


You guys are both brilliant, I loved all of these! And I think you're on the money! I just think the entirety of INFJ's flirting would be between two asterisks! *sees internal beauty* *intense stare* *heavy telepathic projection* *radiates heat*:laughing:


----------



## QrivaN (Aug 3, 2012)

*notices potential love interest**attempts to get closer**waits to be noticed**runs several possible scenarios through head**love interest leaves without me noticing**still running scenarios through head*


----------



## ENTJGirlLA (Oct 29, 2013)

girlinthemoon said:


> You guys are both brilliant, I loved all of these! And I think you're on the money! I just think the entirety of INFJ's flirting would be between two asterisks! *sees internal beauty* *intense stare* *heavy telepathic projection* *radiates heat*:laughing:


I just hung out with an INFJ guy who is interested in me and a good part of the conversation was about spirits, energies, and how he thinks I'm more empathic than I admit. INFJ INFJ INFJ!


----------



## ENTP_Guy (Nov 5, 2013)

Ah the INFJ, not sure whether to hug them or shoot them... but can't speek from personal experience. ..


----------



## lostintranslationn (Nov 30, 2013)

This post is hilarious and extremely fitting!!! Hahahah


----------



## girlinthemoon (Nov 12, 2013)

ENTP_Guy said:


> Ah the INFJ, not sure whether to hug them or shoot them... but can't speek from personal experience. ..


Thank...you...?


----------



## lostintranslationn (Nov 30, 2013)

....Yeah, what??
Hello there, other INFJ Sarah!!


----------



## girlinthemoon (Nov 12, 2013)

lostintranslationn said:


> ....Yeah, what??
> Hello there, other INFJ Sarah!!


Well, hi! Sarah really is the best name, don't you think?:wink:


----------



## ShootsThroughChutes (Dec 1, 2013)

My tried and true(not true at all, but tried) method to flirting is appearing completely aloof it seems. You're allowed to flirt with me, I might even flirt back a bit, but as soon as it gets dull I'm getting the hell out of dodge. We won't be flirting for more than a few minutes at a time, and it better be the right time or you're just going to be ignored. I like to be flirted with, I find it fun, but I'll never say so. You really want to win points? Let me decide when it happens.


----------



## Aradella (Nov 11, 2013)

I'm typically very playful, so I get even more playful and start giving the jokes with sexual innuendos. Ex: "Maybe we need to practice that --- technique of yours" if I'm in the gym, fitness class, martial arts class, etc.  I'm an I/E NFJ.


----------



## Calvin (Jun 21, 2012)

The INTP one is more true-to-life than you think. I've never been comfortable talking about feelings, relationships, or even people for that mater. Discussing the latest box-office hit is always a great way to get me settled down.


----------



## Aradella (Nov 11, 2013)

@ENTJGirlLA: why is there this perception that INFJs are all into spirits and energy? When I think about this kind of stuff I think about witchcraft and black magic... I mean, I'm into "Spirituality" but that mostly translates to body-mind-spirit health like yoga, Pilates and the gym. Anyone care to elaborate via PM or wall post?


----------



## zombiefishy (May 12, 2013)

Pshhhh INFP flirting? Naaawwwhhhh


----------



## ShootsThroughChutes (Dec 1, 2013)

Aradella said:


> I'm typically very playful, so I get even more playful and start giving the jokes with sexual innuendos. Ex: "Maybe we need to practice that --- technique of yours" if I'm in the gym, fitness class, martial arts class, etc.  I'm an I/E NFJ.


That's interesting. I saw this post in my email (where I can't see your type) and immediately thought "ENFJ". I have a friend who flirts exactly like that which lead me to think this. :happy:


----------



## ShootsThroughChutes (Dec 1, 2013)

Calvin said:


> The INTP one is more true-to-life than you think. I've never been comfortable talking about feelings, relationships, or even people for that mater. Discussing the latest box-office hit is always a great way to get me settled down.


Is there ever an event where someone could get you to talk about these things? I know personally (ISTP) I really, really don't care to delve in to feelings unless it's with someone I've 'let in' and on my terms.


----------



## Kenneth Michael Davis (Aug 18, 2012)

ENTJGirlLA said:


> INFP: I won't hook up with you, I'm pure, how dare you. (please pursue me so we can take a bath together then do BDSM)


This is me throughout college essentially.



arkigos said:


> INFP: We've been friends and colleagues for 12 years, shared every fear and hope, and during which time I have fatalistically longed for you to realize we are soulmates and should die in each other's arms - filling twenty notebooks with forlorn poems, and a novel that tells what I imagine about us as a sort of parable. I agree we shouldn't do anything about it, but I had to get it off my chest. Call me back when you get this message.


This is exactly me through high school.

I actually died laughing at these, and I think the difference is representative of younger vs. more mature INFPs.


----------



## HighSteaks (Oct 16, 2013)

The socially awkward INTP: Did you get hit in the head with a baseball recently, because I think you look swell.


----------



## Afterburner (Jan 8, 2013)

arkigos said:


> INTJ: N/A - build a web and the flies come to you.


This is true of me generally. Unfortunately I'm not aware of this web until months or years after it worked, so I have no idea why or how they liked me, and having slightly better social skills than a potato hasn't helped.


----------



## gracElizabeth (Mar 26, 2013)

I'm either ENTP or INTP depending on how confident I'm feeling at the moment (which usually has to do with them, too)
The ENFJ one scares me with its accuracy.. :shocked: ISTP is good too, lol


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

To flirt, one would have to have a game. ISTJ's fail at the whole game thing...so, yeah...no flirting.


----------



## NiamhD (Dec 3, 2013)

I kind of flirt by insulting the person. In a playful way.

...though my "playfulness" may not be apparent...


----------



## NiamhD (Dec 3, 2013)

FakeLefty said:


> ISTP:
> 1. "You don't get on my nerves. Want to go play (insert name of sport here)?"
> or
> 2. "I don't like saying gushy things. So I bought food for you."


Yes and yes, especially the second one. I once got my long-term boyfriend (now ex... but not because of this) a jumbo jar of peanut butter for our anniversary. I don't really know why. He got me a rose and a mushy card (which made me nervously giggle, and then proceed to tell a fart joke to break the tension).


----------



## Gossip Goat (Nov 19, 2013)

I think the INFP one is pretty accurate, my best friend is an INFP & that fits her to a Tee.


----------



## Morfy (Dec 3, 2013)

I'm an INFP and i don't actively flirt but i guess when i do subconsciously it must be awkward as heck.


----------



## Gossip Goat (Nov 19, 2013)

ENTJGirlLA said:


> ESTP: Here are my genitals, wanna touch? No? Anybody else?
> ISTP: I would like to allow you to be around me for a while. BUT NOT FOR TOO LONG, BITCH.
> ESFP: Let's talk about myself while doing shots. Please let me follow you around. Oh, shiny!!!
> ISFP: Don't pay attention to me (please pay attention to me *single tear)
> ...


a mix of INTP, INFP, specially *ENFJ* is totes me.


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

Damagedfinger said:


> But sometimes "cheesy" is what flirting is .


Well, that's why I would be way more impressed by the unique and unconventional approach.


----------



## Damagedfinger (Oct 27, 2013)

malphigus said:


> Nonsense! Just flirt, and fail, it's alright, it's even better, people like the cute, clumsy, awkward ones :laughing:



"Hey beautiful" puts hand on chair- chair falls - gets up quickly to fix hair - smiles- person is gone...

Clumsy awkward ones that fail are the best.


----------



## Kingdom Crusader (Jan 4, 2012)

I think the only way I can flirt is laugh or giggle, so the guy needs to be funny or charming.


----------



## IniquitousMuse (Nov 1, 2013)

Hahaha the INTJ ones are SO TRUE:laughing: 

I am very flirty with my friends and people I know well but when it comes to the people I like I get crazy weird and all serious! Or I start shuffling around and then just eventually just walk off without saying anything else.


----------



## AnimusVeritas (Mar 12, 2014)

ENTJGirlLA said:


> ESTP: Here are my genitals, wanna touch? No? Anybody else?
> ISTP: I would like to allow you to be around me for a while. BUT NOT FOR TOO LONG, BITCH.
> ESFP: Let's talk about myself while doing shots. Please let me follow you around. Oh, shiny!!!
> ISFP: Don't pay attention to me (please pay attention to me *single tear)
> ...



OMG. This was pretty much how my husband (INFJ) and I started flirting. I was unbelievably conflicted. He *noticed* me, and I was super attracted to him, but was actually mad that he liked me. He, on the other hand, was all "you intrigue me." Sure made it hard to resist.


----------



## Cescafran (May 22, 2013)

The ENFP one is so accurate it hurts :,)


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## AnimusVeritas (Mar 12, 2014)

arkigos said:


> INFP: We've been friends and colleagues for 12 years, shared every fear and hope, and during which time I have fatalistically longed for you to realize we are soulmates and should die in each other's arms - filling twenty notebooks with forlorn poems, and a novel that tells what I imagine about us as a sort of parable. I agree we shouldn't do anything about it, but I had to get it off my chest. Call me back when you get this message.



I have had the unique experience of being "dumped" by an INFP almost-lover. And that pretty much summed the conversation. "For the last three years I was convinced you were the one I was going to marry...but I was too afraid to ruin the friendship...." on and on and then..... "...but I was fooling myself. I never really liked you like that." And you know what? He did this over the INTERNET.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

INTP: *shuffles around nervously*, *continues to shuffle around nervously*, *leaves the room*.


----------



## theredpanda (Jan 18, 2014)

ENTP one was perfect. I do that even with just friendships.


----------



## wormy (Feb 14, 2013)

arkigos said:


> INFP: We've been friends and colleagues for 12 years, shared every fear and hope, and during which time I have fatalistically longed for you to realize we are soulmates and should die in each other's arms - filling twenty notebooks with forlorn poems, and a novel that tells what I imagine about us as a sort of parable. I agree we shouldn't do anything about it, but I had to get it off my chest. Call me back when you get this message.


There needs to be a follow up with this.



> Friend: I like you too.
> INFP: Like? Ohh. Really you just like me? That's all you have to say, huh? You know, maybe you're not who I thought you were. *Begins shunning now ex-crush*


----------



## IniquitousMuse (Nov 1, 2013)

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> INTP: *shuffles around nervously*, *continues to shuffle around nervously*, *leaves the room*.


Hahaha there is this INTP who is in my rowing club and we see each other only when on water. Anyway, when I once saw him at the gym I thought he was going to have a heart attack...I just waved and smiled because I knew he was too nervous. I didn't like him romantically so I would have easily talked to him but didn't want to torture him unnecessarily.Lol He is not even aware how good-looking he is! A physicist actually...


----------



## IniquitousMuse (Nov 1, 2013)

theredpanda said:


> ENTP one was perfect. I do that even with just friendships.


Hmm does that make me an ENTP? Whenever I find a fascinating person all I want to do is burrow in their mind!


----------



## theredpanda (Jan 18, 2014)

IniquitousMuse said:


> Hmm does that make me an ENTP? Whenever I find a fascinating person all I want to do is burrow in their mind!


Maybe you are. :wink:
Naw, ENTPs and INTJs can be a lot alike.


----------



## MagritteGaras (Mar 10, 2014)

arkigos said:


> ENFJ: The downtrodden of the earth are toiling under the sword of Damocles. I've seen your work, and I think you see things the way I do. I am headed out to Sudan in two weeks, but after that we should hook up and discuss civil rights. That would be hot.


Okay, this is totally legitimate.



arkigos said:


> INFJ: *intense stare* Your aura is blue. Touch my hand.


:laughing:


----------



## Mr.Venture (Dec 25, 2011)

MissLady333 said:


> *ENFP flirting at it's finest:*
> 
> The majestic ENFP walks into a store, eyes wide, taking everything in.
> The colors, the sounds, the *OMGTHERESASHINEY!!!!* lights.
> ...


Fantastic thread! Been laughing so much and spreading lots of thanks. Only 6 pages in, but @MissLady333, your post just shook me up. Friggin' hysterical! So awesome, and sooo spot on. *sends a hug*

Btw, so jealous of the ESTPs and ENTPs. You guys always sound so smart. Massive skills there. Many laughs and many thanks.


----------



## Belladonne (Mar 22, 2014)

ElectricSparkle said:


> Interrogation - the other sincerest form of flattery.


As an ENTJ, I relate alarmingly well to this post. *shifty eyes* :wink:


----------



## moonlight_echo (May 15, 2011)

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> INTP: *shuffles around nervously*, *continues to shuffle around nervously*, *leaves the room*.


*returns for a moment, lingering awkwardly*

*leaves again*


----------



## antisocial sociopath (Mar 23, 2014)

The INTP one is actually very accurate, If i ever actually flirted with someone.


----------



## alexibaka (Feb 13, 2014)

ISFJ: I'll pay your Electric bill
ISTJ: I'll help you with your investments!
ISFP: Writes a song for the person
ISTP: Want some weed?
INTJ: Smell this chloroform please
INTP: Writes the girl her own equation 
INFJ: You have this energy about you...
INFP: Would you like to help me write my love story?
ENTP: I'm better than you... logic indicates you cant get anyone better
ENTJ: You realize you're missing out by not having sex with me right? 
ENFP: I think we're soul mates... just kidding!
ENFJ: I think we're meant to be
ESFP: Lets have fun!
ESFJ: Wow youre really talented!
ESTJ: You suck... but I cant do any better right now
ESTP: Lets fuck


----------



## IniquitousMuse (Nov 1, 2013)

alexibaka said:


> ISFJ: I'll pay your Electric bill
> ISTJ: I'll help you with your investments!
> ISFP: Writes a song for the person
> ISTP: Want some weed?
> ...


:laughing: I usually do the chloroform trick with younger kids although I have used it on a few older people. Freaky, just freaky how you knew that.


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

as a INTJ I would more then likely just give her a hard cold soul penetrating stare and try to refrain from choking them. small talk annoys us


----------



## Kiernan (Mar 28, 2014)

I must be a weird INTP. I'm blunt as heck. I wouldn't beat around the bush with that "do you like movies?" crap. When I like someone I ask them to marry me. They never seem to take me seriously for some reason... It may be because I'm still in high school.


----------



## imaginaryrobot (Jun 11, 2013)

ESTP: Here are my genitals, wanna touch? No? Anybody else?
ISTP: I would like to allow you to be around me for a while. BUT NOT FOR TOO LONG, BITCH.
ESFP: Let's talk about myself while doing shots. Please let me follow you around. Oh, shiny!!!
ISFP: Don't pay attention to me (please pay attention to me *single tear)
INTJ: Would you like to hear my theory about the relationship between density and gravitational pull? No? Well, how it works is...
*INTP: *Shuffles around nervously* Let's talk about that thing we find mutually interesting in depth. Do you like comics? No. Movies? Yes?! So, I saw this movie and theoretically...
*INFP: I won't hook up with you, I'm pure, how dare you. (please pursue me so we can take a bath together then do BDSM)
*ENTJ: You fascinate me. Can I ask you a bunch of questions?
ENTP: You fascinate me. Can I ask you a bunch of questions and make you laugh with my goofiness?
ENFJ: I love everything you love!!! Tell me about yourself so I can adjust my personality accordingly.
*ENFP: I love you. I don't know why I just know we're connected.
*INFJ: I can see you have a beautiful energy. Let's go for a long walk and I'll tell you about it.
*ESFJ: Let's go, like, shopping together for trendies! And then to church to confess our sins.
*ISFJ: I did your laundry for you. Please keep me around. *
ISTJ: *Nervous laugh* I would make a good partner for the following reasons
ESTJ: I think you'd get along well with my family, you should come to the country club this weekend

I'm an INFJ - I bolded the ones I could relate to, which was quite a few. Also, I admit, I had a good laugh at the ISFJ one.


----------



## IniquitousMuse (Nov 1, 2013)

vinniebob said:


> as a INTJ I would more then likely just give her a hard cold soul penetrating stare and try to refrain from choking them. small talk annoys us


LOL the INTJs I know and myself included love watching people make fools of themselves. Small talk can be hilarious.


----------



## Satan Claus (Aug 6, 2013)

That was beautifu. I love it. And are you sure that's a joke? lol Cause I'm an ENTP and that's how I flirt. xD


----------



## Bahburah (Jul 25, 2013)

lol at INTP.

That or just not understanding flirting at all and missing all the cues because it's happening to fast.


----------



## Kiernan (Mar 28, 2014)

Bahburah said:


> lol at INTP.
> 
> That or just not understanding flirting at all and missing all the cues because it's happening to fast.


That's happened to me at least once... :'(


----------



## StaceofBass (Jul 1, 2012)

MissLady333 said:


> *ENFP flirting at it's finest:*
> 
> The majestic ENFP walks into a store, eyes wide, taking everything in.
> The colors, the sounds, the *OMGTHERESASHINEY!!!!* lights.
> ...



ROFL totally yes...


----------



## Bahburah (Jul 25, 2013)

Kiernan said:


> That's happened to me at least once... :'(


Happens to me all the time dude, the worst part is when you reflect about it latter and see all the mistakes you where making.

You can only hope that they think it's cute or something, but even that wont last for long. :blushed:


----------



## HBIC (Feb 28, 2014)

ENTJGirlLA said:


> ESTP: Here are my genitals, wanna touch? No? Anybody else?
> *ISTP: I would like to allow you to be around me for a while. BUT NOT FOR TOO LONG, BITCH.*
> ESFP: Let's talk about myself while doing shots. Please let me follow you around. Oh, shiny!!!
> ISFP: Don't pay attention to me (please pay attention to me *single tear)
> ...


Jokes aside, I think that's probably the only sign I ever give I like someone romantically: I let them keep me company.

Interesting...


----------



## emerald sea (Jun 4, 2011)

imaginaryrobot said:


> ESTP: Here are my genitals, wanna touch? No? Anybody else?
> ISTP: I would like to allow you to be around me for a while. BUT NOT FOR TOO LONG, BITCH.
> ESFP: Let's talk about myself while doing shots. Please let me follow you around. Oh, shiny!!!
> ISFP: Don't pay attention to me (please pay attention to me *single tear)
> ...


i relate to the exact same ones  -- another INFJ here!


----------



## themonocle (Feb 18, 2013)

Ever seen an INFJ pull the ESTP flirt on an ESTP before he gets the chance? Oh, it's priceless.
The look of shock is so kodak.


----------



## epicenter (Jan 8, 2014)

My husband is an ISTJ. Before we dated he presented me with a list of rules I needed to follow if I was going to be in a relationship with him. It was weird and I like weird so I kept him.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)




----------



## ISTPish (Apr 4, 2014)

arkigos said:


> I do love stereotypes, so, here goes.
> 
> ESTP: You've got class, baby - like no one I've ever seen. I got swagger, and a destiny, like no one you've ever seen. What do you say?
> ISTP: I don't believe in marriage, joint bank accounts, or co-dependence. I have a list of demands that I think you will find more than fair. Yes, you can ride on my motorcycle.
> ...


This is spot on! My ENTJ (ex) did say something like that..
ESTJ: do you want to be my gf
ISTP: yeah sure...
ESTJ: finally my last gf! So... lets get this over with... do you want a big wedding or a small one? (Serious face)
ISTP: what? When... how.... don't know... whatever......... 
ESTJ: fine! Beach wedding it is. Let me send my parents a picture of you. 

No wonder why that did not work.

BTW I am new here so.. hi everyone


----------



## ISTPish (Apr 4, 2014)

Oops.. the conversation is between istp and entj my mistake


----------



## ENTrePreneur (Aug 7, 2013)

:blushed: The ISFP and INFJ lines are beautiful.. :blushed: :blushed: <3


----------



## cannamella (Mar 25, 2014)

I don't even realize when I flirt with someone. I just do what I want to do haha.


----------



## EccentricSiren (Sep 3, 2013)

I'm an INFP, and I wouldn't be thinking of kinky sex with a person as soon as I meet them. That idea doesn't show up until after I've gotten to know them a bit.  I do a bit of the INTP thing too, even though I'm not INTP, but maybe being an Enneagram 5 might have something to do with that.
My go-to flirting method is to shyly look at the guy and then really quickly look away and hope he'll say something to me. If I'm drunk enough and I actually kind of know the guy, I'll tell him I find him absolutely fascinating...but if I really like him, I'll inwardly panic if he responds.


----------



## Angina Jolie (Feb 13, 2014)

Must have been an INFJ seeing through the bunny spell.



thisisntfaith said:


> It's alright, we're all together in this. How did they figure it out though?
> 
> Sent from my XT1058 using Tapatalk


INFP: You don't. You don't flirt.... that's how you flirt!


----------



## lunai (Feb 22, 2014)

"Hi I've been quietly observing you for a year and you look like you'd make a good reproductive mate. Would you be interested in filling out this compatibility survey and then maybe we can discuss a contract?"

*never hears back*


----------



## Angina Jolie (Feb 13, 2014)

lunai said:


> "Hi I've been quietly observing you for a year and you look like you'd make a good reproductive mate.


I shit you not, this is true. You might be on to something there.


----------



## spookyfornever (Jun 5, 2013)

I use self-deprication. And if I ever try to ask someone on anything similar to a date, my question is filled with so many fail-safes that a Law-school student actually plagarised it and used it on their final exam. They aced it 
"Would you, possibly, be interested in going somewhere with me? If not its totally fine and I understand, and if you have other plans......." etc


----------



## Pinion (Jul 31, 2013)

It would be more efficient to combine BDSM and a bath, INFPs.


----------



## zombiefishy (May 12, 2013)

Pinion said:


> It would be more efficient to combine BDSM and a bath, INFPs.


*takes note* :crazy:


----------



## purpledream246 (Sep 15, 2013)

the infp one is kind of unexpected but so true, i don't even realize what i'm thinking about sometimes


----------



## The Hungry One (Jan 26, 2011)

lunai said:


> "Hi I've been quietly observing you for a year and you look like you'd make a good reproductive mate. Would you be interested in filling out this compatibility survey and then maybe we can discuss a contract?"
> 
> *never hears back*


So efficient though. I wish people could actually just do that sometimes. Just a little more romantically.


----------



## geraldineL (Jul 16, 2014)

Lol, I flirt for fun, but if I'm serious and really like some one:

1) Deny, deny, deny. (anyone get my reference by chance...?)
2) Deny a little more.
3) Admit at the pressure of ENTJ friend.
4) Hide in the basement feeling oh so terribly... _humanish._ Why the emotions....?!


----------



## LunarArk (Aug 29, 2014)

ISFP: *stalks*
xxxx: *walks*
ISFP: *stalks closer*
xxxx: *turns around*
ISFP: *creepy-guilty grin* ..Ah!...Hi.. (OMIGOSH HE'S SO GODLY! :blushed: )
xxxx: Hey 
ISFP: *runs in absolute panic*

Also, I'm new here. Nice to meet you all! :kitteh:


----------



## FlaviaGemina (May 3, 2012)

How other types (esp. ESFP) try to flirt with the INTJ

Over the course of several years
Person: Hello! 
INTJ: *ignore*

Person: Hello! 
INTJ: *ignore*

Person: Hello! 
INTJ: *ignore*

Person: Hello! 
INTJ thinks: _Hang on.... What does this weird facial expression mean? Does he think 'Hello' is a pick-up line? Funny, I thought it's how people greet each other._

Person: Hurr, durr, durr, what book are you reading?
INTJ: *lifts book to show title*
Person: Hurr, durr, durr, I'm reading <Title>
INTJ thinks: _I didn't know you can read.
_
How the INTJ flirts:


























_.

_


----------



## Sangmu (Feb 18, 2014)

" INFP: I won't hook up with you, I'm pure, how dare you. (please pursue me so we can take a bath together then do BDSM)"

Spot on.


----------

